# italian merigue buttercream recipes



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

i love cup cake they light and delicious also they come with many different flavor. i always love their butter cream icing on top but never made them as good as the one they sell at the shop. 

so do you guys have any suggestion??? recipes to share??? 

also what else do you put on top of cup cake for icing?? your favorite flavor??

thxs so much


----------



## vohrtex (Apr 21, 2009)

I've used this one many times, and it always works well and accepts flavors easily. This is tagged as martha in my recipes but I can't remember where it came from. You will need a big mixer. I have a commercial Kitchenaid and it fills the bowl. Never made a half mix.

3 Cups Sugar
12 egg whites
2 Pounds Butter
2 teaspoons Vanilla Extract

Mix sugar and whites over a double boiler. (I usually set the Kitchenaid bowl on a pot of water.) Mix until the sugar is dissolved, about 140 degrees, if I remember. Put on the mixer and, with the whisk attachment, whip until stiff and room temp. Longer than you think it could take, but you can't really over whip it with the sugar incorporated properly. Add the vanilla. This is where I would add food coloring and/or other flavors. I've made it chocolate with cocoa powder/hot water paste, but can't remember how much.

Add the butter a tablespoon at a time. It needs to be room temp, cold butter will take way too long. ABout 3/4 of the way through it will start to look a bit chunky, slow down with the butter additions and switch the mixer to the paddle attachment. Just keep mixing.

If you need to refrigerate, you will need to bring it to room temp and whip it again before use. If it looks like it is separated, crank up the mixer and wait 5 minutes. it will come back together. Like magic.

Freezes OK too.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

How big is your bowl?


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

"Boiled" icing is extremely popular here. So I made a devil's food cupcake and fill it with creamy chocolate marshmallow fudge and then top it with boiled icing. They sell so fast at the shop I can barely keep up with the demand.

I can pm you the recipe if you would like.


----------



## vohrtex (Apr 21, 2009)

It is a 6 qts. kitchenaid.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you, then my 5 quart would be too small?


----------



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

thxs so much, i would love to have the recipes


----------



## vohrtex (Apr 21, 2009)

You could probably half it. I've covered 2 9 inch layer cakes with it, so half should do one. Here is a link:

marthastewart.com/recipe/meringue-buttercream-frosting-for-buttercream-flowers

I know it says for flowers, which does work, but it is great just a a basic, light, not too buttery, not too sweet, and takes flavor and color well.


----------



## wiltoncourse (Oct 15, 2010)

vohrtex said:


> You could probably half it. I've covered 2 9 inch layer cakes with it, so half should do one. Here is a link:
> 
> marthastewart.com/recipe/meringue-buttercream-frosting-for-buttercream-flowers
> 
> I know it says for flowers, which does work, but it is great just a a basic, light, not too buttery, not too sweet, and takes flavor and color well.


Does this buttercream icing come out white or a light yellow? I need it white so when I add blue colouring it doesn't turn green. Will it come out white or do I need to use white butter for it to come out white?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Italian buttercream?
 

150 gr water

400 gr sugar

-cook to 115-118 C

150 eggwhites

-beat soft, add in hot syrup  on "low speed", whip untill cold

400 gr unsalted butter, soft

Beat in.

Flavour any way you want, sub 10% of the butter with melted choc for choc buttercream.

Hate food colouring--use rubber gloves when dispensing it......


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

foodpump said:


> ...150 eggwhites
> -beat soft, add in hot syrup on "low speed", whip untill cold


I hope this really means 150 grams, not 150 egg whites /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif!


----------



## wiltoncourse (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes Italian buttercream.

Thank you for the recipe.

Do I need to add flavouring or does it taste nice just like that?

Thank you once again!



foodpump said:


> Italian buttercream?
> 
> 150 gr water
> 
> ...


----------



## wiltoncourse (Oct 15, 2010)

Do we know about how many eggs that would take?



PeteMcCracken said:


> I hope this really means 150 grams, not 150 egg whites /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

From my sources, one large egg white (USA) weighs 33.375 grams, so, 150 grams = 4.44 egg whites.

I'd use five ( 166.875 grams) and see what happens.

If you are a "real stickler" for "numbers", use

166.875 grams of water

445 grams sugar

166.875 grams egg whites (approximately 5 large egg whites)


----------



## wiltoncourse (Oct 15, 2010)

I think I will just weight them until I get to... 150grams is it? :$


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I would love trying this recipe especially butter cream! Thanks!


----------



## wiltoncourse (Oct 15, 2010)

How big should the mixer be? I am looking for one in the UK but can't spend more than about £180. Is Kenwood a good brand? What specifications should I look out for?


----------



## vohrtex (Apr 21, 2009)

very pale yellow, I've made it blue with no problems. Just use a color paste or concentrate like Wilton rather than the cheap food coloring from the grocery.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

The model number may change from country to country, but a KA Pro with 5 qt bowl with the head tilt is the way to go.

Lifetime replacement warranty and free shipping both ways.

A real workhorse, IMO.

mimi


----------

